# Lemur trouble



## Woodie1972 (Jun 11, 2020)

I dusted of my Lemur software this weekend and realized again why I stopped using it in the past, as it's driving me nuts to get it to work.

I've setup an ad hoc network, my Android tablet is connected to it and sees the Loopmidi in and out ports of my pc (Windows 10/x64). So far so good, but I can't get the Lemur pc software connected with the Android Lemur. No matter what I try, I constantly get the error message that Lemur can't connect, although it sees the right IP address.
I also tried to establish a wired connection, but this appeared to be even more difficult, although again the tablet sees the midi I/O, but again the pc won't connect.
Yesterday, after hours of trial and error, I finally got it to work, but today it's a struggle again and the result is zero.
Why the h*ll is it so difficult to establish a working connection between the two? I've spent hours of roaming on the internet to find a solution, showing there are lots of people running into the same trouble. Unfortunately Liine only has some basic videos, other sites like Midi kinetics provide more help, but still it's impossible to get it working.

I know it has a lot of potential, that's why I want to give it a 2nd chance, but this is so frustrating.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Jun 11, 2020)

Woodie1972 said:


> I dusted of my Lemur software this weekend and realized again why I stopped using it in the past, as it's driving me nuts to get it to work.
> 
> I've setup an ad hoc network, my Android tablet is connected to it and sees the Loopmidi in and out ports of my pc (Windows 10/x64). So far so good, but I can't get the Lemur pc software connected with the Android Lemur. No matter what I try, I constantly get the error message that Lemur can't connect, although it sees the right IP address.
> I also tried to establish a wired connection, but this appeared to be even more difficult, although again the tablet sees the midi I/O, but again the pc won't connect.
> ...


Hey Woodie, I think I had the same issue for a while. You need to make sure your tablet AND your pc share the same (WiFi) network and your firewall/router aren't blocking ports used by Lemur (looks like Lemur uses port 8001 in my case - click the Connect button in Lemur Editor to check) or the whole thing goes to sh*t.

I also installed loopMidi, create new ports there, then checked Lemur Daemon and connected the local MIDI ports to the Lemur Ins/Outs and boom - there you go.






Hope this works. Dude, I feel your pain. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Woodie1972 (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi quickbrownfox,

Thanks for your reply. I will check tomorrow what you mention about the ports and double check again the correct Wi-Fi network. In the end I've tried so many options, I think it's pretty obvious that I overlooked or messed up something in the whole process.


----------



## Woodie1972 (Jun 15, 2020)

Managed to get it working: Cubase receives the data from my tablet, but now in the editor lane nothing changes.
I've set up working midi channels (Loopmidi, MK Connect and Lemur Daemon). I connected everything to the right ports in the several uitility software and C-brains says it is active.
I already imported C-brains to my tablet, created two generic remotes in Cubase and imported the settings from the provided xml files.
The tablet is transmitting data to Cubase, proven by the flashing light of incoming midi messages, so far so good. But when I select the notes I entered in a midi channel and want to change velocity f.e. by pressing the +/- buttons in C-Brains, nothing happens, despite the fact midi is coming in.
I must be missing something, but what? I don't know....


----------



## Woodie1972 (Jun 25, 2020)

Midi-input is finally working, but the commands are totally different than what you expect them to do. I'm using C-Brains (imported the xml into Cubase Generic remote)-->now I select a note-->press a command in C-Brains like change velocity, or change the grid--> result: it changes the pitch of the notes currently selected in the editor lane, it doesn't execute the command given.

What on earth makes this so difficult to use? I watched the videos on internet, making me think this piece of software would improve workflow -especially C-Brains-, but until now it's been a very frustrating and time consuming journey. I've invested in it, but for now it feels like a total waste of money.


----------



## classified_the_x (Jul 1, 2020)

First, I don't know how you set up an ad-hoc network in Win10, as there is no support for it built in (maybe you used the software that Liine suggests). 

So just using a regular connection (same wifi) could make things easier. I didn't setup Lemur for Cubase, only Ableton, but it seems like there's something setup wrong within Cubase. If I was in Live, I'd go look if sync is activated. Sometimes Lemur templates use different midi configurations within the Daw (as in LiveControl) so I'd suggest you look into that. Also, see if the template you're using is compatible with the Cubase version you have.


----------



## Woodie1972 (Jul 1, 2020)

Hi and thanks for your reply. 

Step by step I come closer to a working setup; now about 60% of the given commands is doing what you expect it to do, like change grid size, cut, delete, mirror, legato, fixed note length and so on. Unfortunately the whole rhythm thing, velocity change, change CC's et cetera does nothing.

I also thought that maybe I had an outdated version of the templates, but they are all up-to-date, so that can't be the case. Unfortunately I'm not familiar enough with the way all commands are to be programmed, so I can't repair it myself (yet), but it seems things fall slowly into place.


----------

